# Ohio river Gallipolis



## Kurtis (Jul 21, 2010)

Last Saterday I was on the river near Gallipolis. My neighbor and I caught 5 fish for the day.(4 channel cats 2 over 24 in. and 1 13 lb. shovel head) It seems like the bite is sarting to pick up. Is there anybody else fishing this section and having any luck?


----------



## justme (Apr 17, 2004)

Kurtis..thanks you for the info on my other thread for fishing spots down there.. i did find the holes you were talking bout and marked good fish but the nephews and niece's had trouble catching them there. just went over to the right just a little down stream where all the standing old trees are just off bank and got into plenty of channels for them..they had fun but man was it hot out there..try that spot..you will see all the old dead trees sticking out of water by edge..look for a white tree about six feet long laying across two stumps. nice little hole there ..Thank you for the help...I owe ya..


----------



## Kurtis (Jul 21, 2010)

I am always happy to help kids get started fishing. That's part of an uncles job tittle.


----------

